# Je me suis couché un peu



## Monicaallred

Bonjour !

Je voulais dire que j'ai fait un petit somme. Puis-je dire _je me suis couché un peu _? Ou c'est trop bizarre de le dire ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Yendred

"_J'ai dormi un peu_" sonne plus naturel.

"_J'ai fait un petit somme / une petite sieste_" est très bien aussi.


----------



## OLN

_Je me suis allongé un instant, une heure, deux heures._    (mais ça ne signifie pas que tu as dormi)


----------



## Maître Capello

_Se coucher un peu_ ne veut rien dire… Ou plutôt, cela voudrait dire que vous ne vous êtes couché qu'à moitié, que vous vouliez passer de la position debout à la position couchée, mais que vous avez changé d'avis en cours de route.



Monicaallred said:


> j'ai fait un petit somme


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci à tous pour les réponses. J'ai bien compris les nuances


----------



## RayanAlArabi

C'est pas très beau mais ça passe, que ce soit à l'écrit ou oralement ça se dit.
Après il y aura toujours des grammar-nazis pour dire que c'est incorrect lol.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Rayan et bienvenue sur le forum 

Je confirme tout ce qu'ont dit Yendred, OLN et Capello. En français, il est plus naturel de dire _"allonge-toi un peu"_ pour dire à quelqu'un de se reposer, en dormant ou pas. C'est le même mouvement que _se coucher_ mais_ s'allonger_ est plus idiomatique. Sans être incorrecte ou agrammaticale, la phrase _"couche-toi un peu"_ attire l'attention car ce n'est pas la première qui vient à l'esprit.

Je vois tout de même un cas où on dirait quand même _"couche-toi, un peu"_ : énergiquement, d'un ton ironique ou agacé. _Un peu,_ séparé par une virgule, marque aussi ce ton énergique, comme quand on dit _"arrête, un peu" _ou _"lâche-moi, un peu"_. Cet emploi n'est pas neutre et n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec _faire un petit somme_.


----------



## RayanAlArabi

Salut et merci de ton acceuil

Alors vois-tu, je suis de la jeunesse et donc je sais que aujourd'hui on est beaucoup laxiste dans notre façon de parler, donc moi je ne suis pas dans le "100% correct", c-à-d que une phrase comme "se coucher *un peu*" même si elle n'est pas super correcte, je l'utiliserai quand même. Et si j'estime qu'une phrase est utilisable et/ou compréhensible, je ne la déconseille pas.
Car si les gens apprennent le Français d'une manière stricte comme "faire des phrases 100% logiques et correctes" ils seront vite surpris de voir que dans la vie de tous les jours et dans le parler de tous les jours, personne ne prête attention à ce genre de détail.


----------



## SergueiL

Et tu sais ce que c'est un nazi, ou tu emploies ce terme aussi parce que tu penses que personne ne prête attention à de genre de détail ?


----------



## Nanon

Ce n'est pas un détail.

Lorsqu'on dit  _« Je vais me coucher »_, c'est le plus souvent avec l'intention d'aller dormir ou au moins de passer pas mal de temps couché. _« Je vais m'allonger »_ va s'utiliser pour un laps de temps plus court et, avec _s'allonger_, on peut utiliser _un peu_ sans hésitation.

En français, on a deux verbes. Dans d'autres langues, on peut n'en avoir qu'un seul. Et là, on se pose des questions sur la traduction.


----------



## OLN

Monicaallred said:


> Je voulais dire que j'ai fait un petit somme. Puis-je dire _je me suis couché un peu _?


Je me permets de rappeler que s'allonger (parce qu'on est fatigué, parce qu'on a les jambes lourdes, etc.) ne signifie pas nécessairement qu'on va faire un petit somme. Nuance entre sieste et somme ?


RayanAlArabi said:


> Après il y aura toujours des grammar-nazis pour dire que c'est incorrect lol.


Il n'est pas question de grammaire, Rayan.


----------



## RayanAlArabi

Oui je sais bien, mais c'est une expression "grammar nazi" est utilisé par les jeunes aujourd'hui pour parler de tout ce qui est chipotage sur l'orthographe, une façon de dire un truc etc... J'ai l'impression que beaucoup ont mal compris ce que j'ai dit et l'ont pris méchamment alors qu'à la base on emploie ce terme pour rire.


----------



## JClaudeK

RayanAlArabi said:


> C'est pas très beau mais ça passe, que ce soit à l'écrit ou oralement ça se dit.
> Après il y aura toujours des grammar-nazis pour dire que c'est incorrect lol


_"Ça passe/ ça se dit"_ *?* Tout dépend du public ....
On n'est pas sur les _réseaux sociaux_ ici mais sur WR, où les inscrits viennent justement pour apprendre à s'exprimer correctement (y compris en ce qui concerne l'orthographe: pas de _"chipotage"_ sur l'orthographe, mais ici, on pratique une orthographe vérifiable, communément admise - sans être des "grammar-nazis"  pour autant). Ne l'aurais-tu pas saisi ?


----------



## Monicaallred

Bah, en fait je m'intéresse plutôt à l'usage de la langue comme un tout, pas seulement ce qui est dit "correct". Le "correct" on apprend dans les livres facilement. Par contre, ce dont on se sert linguistiquement au quotidien, surtout quand on ne fait pas attention à la correction de la langue, ça on ne trouve pas décrit systématiquement dans les ouvrages les plus répandus.
Quand j'ai posé la question de ce thread, je voulais connaitre l'usage soutenu mais aussi celui qui se fait concrètement au quotidien. Et pour ce dernier, franchement, je ne connais aucun autre instrument aussi utile dans ce but que Word Reference Forums


----------



## JClaudeK

Eh bien, _concrètement au quodidien, _"je me suis couché un peu" ne se dit pas (comme l'ont fait remarquer et l'ont expliqué mes prédécesseurs (sauf Rayan .....!).
A toi de voir qui tu veux croire.


----------



## Bezoard

Je me verrais assez bien dire _"je me suis couché un peu"_ pour dire que "je me suis allongé quelque temps", par exemple à la suite d'un long voyage avec décalage horaire.
C'est le même sens que dans cette traduction de Dostoievsky :


> *Couche-toi un peu*, Nelly, dit-elle à la petite quand nous fûmes dans la chambre ; va, tu es fatiguée : ce n’est pas une plaisanterie que de faire une telle course, et encore après une pareille maladie ! couche-toi, ma colombe, *couche-toi un peu*.


Page:Dostoïevski - Humiliés et offensés.djvu/286 - Wikisource
Ou ici dans un texte de 1902 :


> Et moi je lui ai dit ce malin : « Ne fais rien dans les champs, Kouba ; aujourd'hui, c'est moi qui soignerai le bétail: et toi, _*couche-toi un peu*_ pour ne plus venir me dire que tu n'as jamais un instant de répit. »


Autres exemples dans la prose contemporaine :
-Je n'ai toujours pas dormi depuis 6 heures (je me _suis couché un peu_, c'est tout)
-Je me _suis couché un peu_. Quand il a commencé à faire jour, je suis sorti.
-Après le dîner, je me _suis couché un peu_ et je me suis relevé pour voir Barcelone la nuit.
- Je me _suis couché un peu_ ce matin dans la tranchée ; j'ai dormi trois heures sans me réveiller.
ou la prose plus ancienne :
-La nuit venue, l'on sonna le tocsin dans diverses églises. L'alarme fut battue. Je ne me _suis un peu couché_ que vers les trois heures du matin.


----------



## JClaudeK

Monicaallred said:


> Je voulais dire que j'ai fait un petit somme.


≠


Bezoard said:


> -Je n'ai toujours pas dormi depuis 6 heures (je me _suis couché un peu_, c'est tout)


Voilà le problème!


----------



## Bezoard

Ce n'est pas un problème ! 
Mon message avait pour vocation de rappeler que "se coucher un peu" se dit très bien, et veut bien dire quelque chose, contrairement à ce qui a été affirmé. Comme d'autres l'ont fait remarquer à juste titre, "se coucher un peu" n'implique pas à lui seul qu'on dorme. Dans ton exemple, on ne dort pas, dans le suivant, on dort :


> -Je me _suis couché un peu_ ce matin dans la tranchée ; j'ai dormi trois heures sans me réveiller.


Cela dit, généralement, c'est quand même avec l'intention de se reposer et de dormir un peu qu'on se couche, bref avec l'intention de faire un petit somme. Ça ne marche hélas pas à tous les coups !
Donc pour Monicaallred, reste à savoir si ce qui l'intéresse d'abord dans le message à transmettre est le fait qu'elle a effectivement pu dormir un peu, ou le simple fait qu'elle a pris le temps de se coucher un peu.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> "se coucher un peu" se dit très bien


On trouve certes parfois ce tour-là, mais je ne dirais certainement pas qu'il se dit « très bien ». En tout cas, il n'est pas du tout naturel pour moi, contrairement à _dormir un peu, se reposer un peu_ ou _se coucher un moment_.


----------



## Nanon

> Couche-toi, ma colombe, couche-toi un peu...


Précisément : cette traduction date de 1884 et, à mes oreilles, elle sent la traduction. Discuter du texte russe serait hors sujet dans ce fil mais je peux simplement vous dire que c'est très littéral...


----------

